# How many shells do you carry turkey hunting with you?



## Wetzel (Mar 17, 2008)

Only takes one shell to kill a turkey.  Two if something goes wrong.  Your gun can only hold three according to the rules. Wondering how many shells you take to the turkey woods with you?


----------



## wack em (Mar 17, 2008)

Six arrows

or three 12ga 3 1/2"


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 17, 2008)

Wetzel said:


> Only takes one shell to kill a turkey.  Two if something goes wrong.  Your gun can only hold three according to the rules. Wondering how many shells you take to the turkey woods with you?



Wow, glad I read your post. I guess I wont take my AA12 out this year...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 17, 2008)

3  rounds in my shotgun.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 17, 2008)

I load my Gun with 4 Nitro Shells, One in the Chamber and three in the magazine. I also put two or three extras in my Vest (just in case!). I rarely shoot more than once. I guess it is just habit.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 17, 2008)

I carry 2 in my gun O/U and 2 in my vest (4 total)


----------



## stev (Mar 17, 2008)

IN my smoke pole 1 shot,thats all i need.*5 shot .


----------



## Killdee (Mar 17, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> I load my Gun with 4 Nitro Shells, One in the Chamber and three in the magazine. I also put two or three extras in my Vest (just in case!). I rarely shoot more than once. I guess it is just habit.



I see you are in Fla., in GA. we have to have a plug that limits us to 3 in the gun. I carry 4 in a stock shell holder so I have 1 extra to shoot myself if I miss 3 times.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 17, 2008)

i have the three in my gun but have 4 extras just in case


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 17, 2008)

Just depends on what mood I'm in. ! if I just gonna kill one that day or 3 if I'm feeling really greedy!


----------



## yarddog21 (Mar 17, 2008)

I carry 3 in my gun so that leaves 2 in my stock sleeve


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 17, 2008)

OldManWinter said:


> Just depends on what mood I'm in. ! if I just gonna kill one that day or 3 if I'm feeling really greedy!



Boy, who gave you the big head! We might need to take that one shell away from you there Barney!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 17, 2008)

All of them.


----------



## long beards (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in gun the rest in my pocket


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 17, 2008)

I carry three in my gun and three in my vest.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 17, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> I carry three in my gun and three in my vest.



I carry the same.....except I don't owe Dad for buying them for me..........

Just pickin at ya Taco.....


----------



## SCPO (Mar 17, 2008)

*shells*

3 in gun and 2 in pocket just in case i run up on a pack of coyoties.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 17, 2008)

I carry 3 in my gun and five in my vest. I used 6 shells one day when I came up on a bunch of hogs, so you never know.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in my gun and 3 in pocket.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 17, 2008)

*xx#5s-3.5s*

3 in the ole 835 an a couple backups fer what have yee ... an then this year my ruger old army45 cap-n-ball  will be my 6 shootin buddy just fer fun, coyotes er if i see anybody at high noon that wants too have a showdown .....an as always my back too the sun ...


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in the gun and 3 in the vest.....


----------



## tr21 (Mar 17, 2008)

i shoot the real nitro's and only load 2 in my 835. i ain't never had to use the second one though.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 17, 2008)

I also carry five.  Three in my gun and a couple in my vest.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in gun and 4 or 5 in vest,  have them just in case, really dont want the felling of not having any in an emergency, so i carry plenty, you never know


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 17, 2008)

2 in my gun, 1 -2 in my vest ,to ward off evil spirits.


----------



## GSUJake (Mar 17, 2008)

5, all in my 870


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in my gun and 2 extras in the vest


----------



## BR549 (Mar 17, 2008)

1 in my encore and 4 in my vest


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 17, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> I carry the same.....except I don't owe Dad for buying them for me..........
> 
> Just pickin at ya Taco.....



I knew that was coming Tim.  

Just think, I was going to invite you down to turkey hunt with me.


----------



## dorkmen (Mar 17, 2008)

2 boxes I miss a lot


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2008)

6 or 7. I might see something else that needs shootin`.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 17, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> I knew that was coming Tim.
> 
> Just think, I was going to invite you down to turkey hunt with me.




Ok I retract the statement. You and me are like Nic. We might see somethin that needs killin and that's why we carry so many.....OK hows that....


----------



## Gadget (Mar 17, 2008)

I usually carry 6-8 shells. A couple cheap lead shells for varmints, but with coyotes don't have time to reload, their worth a swarm of Hevis........  Called in two this past weekend while hunting Alabama.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 17, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Ok I retract the statement. You and me are like Nic. We might see somethin that needs killin and that's why we carry so many.....OK hows that....




Better


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 17, 2008)

At Least 10, I Only Need 1 For Ole Tom But The Coyotes And Sometimes Wild Dogs Have To Get Sprinkled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2008)

Gadget said:


> I usually carry 6-8 shells. A couple cheap lead shells for varmints, but with coyotes don't have time to reload, their worth a swarm of Hevis........  Called in two this past weekend while hunting Alabama.



Hey Rick, how do coyotes like them Hevis?


----------



## threadfin-nole (Mar 17, 2008)

I used to only put one in the chamber of my 870 because I thought I would never need a follow-up shot.

But opening morning 3 years ago changed my mind.
I shot a gobbler at about 45 yards and guess I didn't hit him very well because after he hit the ground he got up and started running. I chased after him with gun in one hand and my other hand searching through my vest for an extra shell. 2 more shots later (3 total) and 100 yards farther I had my foot on his neck.

Now I keep 3 in the 870 at all times.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 17, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Hey Rick, how do coyotes like them Hevis?





I had a couple Gobblers in front strutting so I didn't wanna shoot, he came running in behind us and stopped @ about 30 yards, I scared him off, the birds never saw him........ or me moving surprisingly. The other one was too far off. I'll probably have another chance to test em out before long.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in the gun...2 in the vest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2008)

Same here. It was like a footrace a time or two last year. You never knew if a coyote, or a turkey was gonna get there first.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 17, 2008)

3 in the gun....3 in the vest.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 18, 2008)

I carry at least 6 total.  I've never shot more than once at a turkey (actually one shell total), but I'd rather have them and not need them than need them and not have them.  We have lots of coyotes and wild dogs where we hunt.  I've never called one in while turkey hunting, but I've got extra shells just in case.


----------

